# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  هالمرهـ 10 تـوآآقيع ..!

## كبرياء

*مٍــرٍآآحِـبُـ جَـمٍـيًـعُــآآ ...؛
أإأمٍـمٍـمٍـمٍـمٍـ آلمٍـوٍضَـوٍعُـ مٍـبُـيًـنٍـ مٍـنٍـ عُـنٍـوٍآنٍـهُــ ..
هُـآلمٍـرٍهُـ حِــآآضَـرٍهُـ أسِـوٍيًـ عُــشُـرٍرٍهُـ أنٍـ شُـآللهُـ ..
بُـسِـ شُـرٍطَيًـ لآزٍآل هُـوٍ هُـوٍ ..
أبُـيًـ آلمٍـشُـآرٍگآتِـ َفٍـوٍقِـ آلـ 500 لآهُـنٍـتِـوٍآ ..
وٍإلليًـ بُـرٍآسِـهُــ أيًـ شُـرٍطَ أوٍ طَلبُـ ..؛
يًـَقِـوٍليًـ وٍحِـآآضَـرٍهُـ وٍمٍـنٍـ عُـنٍـوٍنٍـيًـ ..
وٍسِـلآمٍـتِـگمٍــ .. 
گبُـرٍيًـآء ..
مٍـلآحِـظِهُــ ..:..
طَبُـعُــآآ يًـحِـَقِـ لليًـ طَلبُـوٍآ مٍـنٍـ َقِـبُـل للـ عُـيًـدُ يًـطَلبُـوٍآ مٍـنٍـ جَـدُيًـدُ عُــآدُيًـ مٍــآَفٍـيًـ مٍـشُـگلهُــ ..
وٍنٍـوٍآآرٍهُـ آلدُنٍـيًـآ تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـهُــآ غٌـيًـرٍ آلـ 10 آلليًـ نٍـآوٍيًـهُــ أنٍـ شُـآللهُـ أسِـوٍيًـهُـمٍـ ..!
تِـحِــيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشوى اني اول وحده وصلت
وابي توقيع على كيف كيفش 
بس خيو لا تنسي اني احب اليهال 
ومشكوره مقدما

----------


## كبرياء

*أإأوٍوٍگـ حِــآآضَـرٍيًـنٍـ ..
حِـيًـآگـ أخٍـتِـيًـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..

گبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا 
ما تقصري

----------


## حكايا الشموع

الورد الناعم وصلت .. ^_^
ابي توقيع نعوم على كيفك خيتو ..
ومشكوره مقدما" ..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اني بعد ابي توقيع


وعلى ذوقك الحلو

----------


## كبرياء

*يًـآهُـلآ وٍآللهُـ ..؛
حِــآآضَـرٍهُـ وٍمٍـنٍـ عُـنٍـوٍنٍـيًـ ...
حِـيًـآآگمٍــ ...
*

----------


## كبرياء

*عُــَفٍـآآَفٍـ آلهُـدُىٍ ..؛
وٍصِـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ .. 
حِـبُـيًـتِـ يًـگوٍنٍـ نٍـعُـوٍمٍـيًـ ...؛
طَبُـعُــآ أيًـ تِـعُـدُيًـل أوٍ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أنٍـآ حِـآضَـرٍهُـ ..
تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..


تِـحِــيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*آلـوٍرٍرٍدُ آلنٍــآآعُـمٍــ ...؛
وٍصِـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ .. 
أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..
وٍأيًـ تِـعُـدُيًـل أوٍ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أگيًـدُ أنٍــآ حِــآضَـرٍهُــ ..
تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..؛


ــتِـحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ...؛
ــگبُـرٍــيًـآآء
*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

باقي محل احجز مقعد ؟؟ :wavetowel2: 
وذا في ليي مكان بجيب صوري ويايي ^_^ِ :coool: 
يعني طلبي في تعبة اشوي << من حقه يمكن  :embarrest:

----------


## بلسم لجروح

_انا بعد ابي توقيع  اعتقد ان في مكان لي_ 
_ابيه على دوقش والوانه بناتيه_ 
_وغير متحرك  "قاعده تتشيرط_ 
_مشكوووره مقدماً_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## كبرياء

*حِـيًـآآگـ آخٍـوٍوٍوٍيًـ وٍلوٍوٍ .. 

تِـعُــآل بُـصِـوٍرٍگ وٍطَلبُـآآتِـگ هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ حِـآآضَـرٍهُــ ... 

تِـحِــيًـآآتِـوٍوٍ .. 

گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*هُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ بُـلسِـسِـمٍـ .. 
إنٍـ شُـآللهُـ حِــآآضَـرٍهُـ .. 
مٍـنٍـ بُـگرٍهُـ بُـبُـدُىٍ بُـآلبُـآآَقِـيًـ .. 
حِـيًـآآگمٍــ .. 
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
تِــحِـــيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبــــــــــــــــاح الخيرااااات ،،*
 :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts: 
*توني واصلهـ ،،*
*المهم ما أنتهى العرض ،،*
*خيهـ ،،*
*على ذوقكـ ياالـ غلا ،،*
*ضاربني فقر تواقيع ،،*
*و يعطيكـ ربي ألف الف عااافيهـ مقدماً ،،*
*و سلمت يمينكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*

*صبــــــــآح الورد لأحلى ورد كبريآء* 

*أخبآرك ان شاء الله بألف خير*

*امم أوضح لك توقيعي شوي ابي فيه صوره بنوته والوانه كيوت*

*وعلى ذوقك البآقي ،،،*

*ويعطيك ألف عآفيك كبريآء ع جهودك المتميزهـ ،،،*

*لاعدم*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

مرحبا 
صباحك ورد جوري كبريااء
ابي توقيع نعووم من ايدك الحلوه 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*حـيآآآكمـ وآلله ..؛
بــآآقي 2 ... :)*

----------


## MOONY

مرحبا
توني انتبه :huh: 
إن شاء الله لي مكان  لوخلص العرض :toung: \
كبرياء خيتوو أبي توقيع حلوو من ديادتك الحلووه :wink: 
وبدون شروط 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*حـآآضرين ...* 
*بـآآقي وآآآحد هع ..* 
*1*
*1*
*1*

*تحـيآآـتوو ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اهلين ومرحبتين
اخبارك خيتوووووو
من حظي يعنوووو
أبي توقيع من يداتك الحلوة
وكل شي اسويه حلوووو
ماتقصرين والله
نتعبك وااااااجد
يعطيك العافية
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## كبرياء

*يآهلآ وآلله ...*
*أإمممم كذآ خلآص ...* 
*أنتو إللي رآح أسوي لكم ..* 
*أي شخص قبل اليوم الليل عندهـ أي موآصفآت لتوقيعهـ حـآآضررهـ ..* 
*لآعدمت توآجدكمـ ..* 
*يعطيكـمـ ربي ألف ـعـآفيهـ ..* 
*تحيآآتوو ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا وغلا 
أنا توني واصله شكلي متأخرة ايهي ايهي ايهي

أنا بعد ابي توقيع اذا ماعليش كلافة خخخ 
وعلى ذوقك الراقي ابيه متحرك بعد ونعوم

أقول كبرياء وراء ماتحطي لنا دروس بدل مانرمي بلانا عليك ونسيوه احنا 

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

> هلا وغلا 
> أنا توني واصله شكلي متأخرة ايهي ايهي ايهي
> 
> أنا بعد ابي توقيع اذا ماعليش كلافة خخخ 
> وعلى ذوقك الراقي ابيه متحرك بعد ونعوم
> 
> أقول كبرياء وراء ماتحطي لنا دروس بدل مانرمي بلانا عليك ونسيوه احنا 
> 
> تحياتي



 
*آلسِـمٍـوٍوٍحِـهُــ مٍـنٍـگـ أعُـذِرٍيًـنٍـيًـ ..؛
أگتِـَفٍـيًـتِـ بُـآلعُـشُـرٍهُــ .. 
إنٍـ شُـآللهُـ آلجَـآيًـآتِـ أگثَـرٍ ..
حِـيًـآگـ ..
ـگبُـرٍيًـآآء*

----------


## Habit Roman

عادي أختي مثل ماقلتي الجايات أكثر من الرايحات
خخخ

على فكرة تواقيعك مرة يجننوا 

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

> عادي أختي مثل ماقلتي الجايات أكثر من الرايحات
> خخخ
> 
> على فكرة تواقيعك مرة يجننوا 
> 
> تحياتي



*هُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ ..؛
حِـيًـآگـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> باقي محل احجز مقعد ؟؟
> 
> وذا في ليي مكان بجيب صوري ويايي ^_^ِ
> 
> يعني طلبي في تعبة اشوي << من حقه يمكن



 
*بُـإنٍـتِـظِآآرٍ طَلبُـآآتِـگـ أخٍـوٍوٍيًـ ..؛
حِـيًــآآگـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـتِـحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

*آلأمٍـل آلوٍرٍدُيًـ ..؛
تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ خٍـلصِـتِـهُــ .. 
بُـسِـ عُـلىٍ جَـهُــآزٍيًـ آلثَـآنٍـيًـ ..؛
وٍآلنٍـتِـ مٍـخٍـرٍفٍـ وٍأنٍـآ جَـآلسِـهُـ عُـلىٍ نٍـتِـ آلجَـيًـرٍآنٍـ <-- تِـعُـتِـرٍفٍـ .. هُـعُـ
أوٍل مٍـآ يًـشُـبُـگ آلنٍـتِـ بُـنٍـزٍلهُــ لگـ ...
حِـيًـآآگـ .. 
گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*بُـلسِـسِـمٍـ لجَـرٍوٍحِـ ..؛
وٍصِـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ..
أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..
وٍأيًـ تِـعُـدُيًـل أوٍ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أنٍــآ حِـآضَـرٍهُـ ..
تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..


ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه 
مشكوره مره مره 
حليو التوقيع مره
عجبني ونعومي بعد 
وجبت عز الطلب
يسلموا يالغالييه

----------


## كبرياء

*آلأمٍـل آلوٍرٍدُيًـ ..
وٍصِـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ .. 
أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ .. 
وٍأيًـ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أوٍ تِـعُـدُيًـل أنٍــآ حِــآضَـرٍهُــ ...
ـتِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ...؛


تِــحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍــيًـآآآء ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*للـدُمٍـوٍوٍوٍعُـ إأحِـسِــآآسِـ ...؛*
*وٍصِــل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ...*
*أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..*
*وٍأيًـ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أوٍ تِـبُـدُيًـل أگيًـدُ أنٍـآ حِــآآضَـرٍهُــ..* 
*ــتِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..!*

**
*تِــحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛*
*ــگبُـرٍــيًـآآآء ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*آنٍـــسِـهُــ گرٍزٍهُــ ...؛
وٍصِـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ .. 
أيًـ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أوٍ تِـعُـدُيًـل أنٍـآ حِــآآضَـرٍهُــ ...
وٍإنٍـ شُـآللهُـ يًـعُـجَـبُـگ ...
تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..!


تِــحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍــيًـآآآء ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *للـدُمٍـوٍوٍوٍعُـ إأحِـسِــآآسِـ ...؛*
> 
> *وٍصِــل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ...*
> *أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..*
> *وٍأيًـ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أوٍ تِـبُـدُيًـل أگيًـدُ أنٍـآ حِــآآضَـرٍهُــ..* 
> *ــتِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..!*
> 
> **
> 
> ...




* سلمت يمينكـ يا الـ غلا على هيكـ إبداع ،،*
*إذا ما عليكـ كلافهـ خيتي ،،*
*لو بس تضيفي عليهـ لمسهـ خفيفهـ ،،*
*يعني مثلاً قطرات مطر متحركهـ ،،*
*و كمان << لا كف بحصل شكلي ،،*
*بعد صورة رمزيهـ ،،*
*علشان يكمل ،،*
*و يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*و عســــــــــاكـ دووووم عاالقوة ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

> بصراحه 
> مشكوره مره مره 
> حليو التوقيع مره
> عجبني ونعومي بعد 
> وجبت عز الطلب
> يسلموا يالغالييه



 
*عُـــوٍآآَفٍــيًـ عُـليًـگـ ...!
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍ عُـلىٍ آلطَلهُــ .. 
حِــيًـآآگـ .. 
جَـــآآرٍيًـ عُـمٍـل آلبُـَقِـيًـهُـ .!
تِــحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء ..
*

----------


## كبرياء

> * سلمت يمينكـ يا الـ غلا على هيكـ إبداع ،،*
> *إذا ما عليكـ كلافهـ خيتي ،،*
> *لو بس تضيفي عليهـ لمسهـ خفيفهـ ،،*
> *يعني مثلاً قطرات مطر متحركهـ ،،*
> *و كمان << لا كف بحصل شكلي ،،*
> *بعد صورة رمزيهـ ،،*
> *علشان يكمل ،،*
> *و يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
> *و عســــــــــاكـ دووووم عاالقوة ،،*
> ...



 
*هُـلآ وٍغٌــلآ ...؛
حِـــآآضَـرٍيًـنٍـ وٍمٍـنٍـ عُـنٍـوٍنٍـيًـ ..؛
إنٍـ شُـآللهُـ شُـوٍيًـآآتِـ وٍيًـگوٍنٍـ عُـنٍـدُگـ .. 
وٍمٍـعُـهُـمٍـ آلصِـوٍرٍهُـ آلرٍمٍـزٍيًـهُـ بُـعُـدُ ..
حِـيًـآگـ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *آنٍـــسِـهُــ گرٍزٍهُــ ...؛*
> *وٍصِـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ..* 
> *أيًـ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أوٍ تِـعُـدُيًـل أنٍـآ حِــآآضَـرٍهُــ ...*
> *وٍإنٍـ شُـآللهُـ يًـعُـجَـبُـگ ...*
> *تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..!* 
> **
> *تِــحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛*
> *ــگبُـرٍــيًـآآآء ..*



 
 
*تسلم يدك يالغلا ع هيك توقيع نآيس ،،،*

*مرهـ حبيتــــــــته ،،،*

*يعطيك ألف عآفيــــــــهـ ،،،*

*لاعدمنآك يالغلا ،،،*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## قمر دنياي

بصراحه تواقيعك مرره 
رووووووعه عليكم بالعافيه 
على التواقيع 

كبرياء مارديتي على الموضوع طريقة عمل تلوين عمل نموذج نك نيم 

وآسفه جدآ على الازعاآآآآج

----------


## looovely

* مآآآآآآآآني باصيح آبي توقيع*
* اني بعد,,* 
*حتى لو بعدين أحجز من الحين آني* 
*مو مستعجله عليه,,على راحتك يعني*
* بس آبيه كيوت وحلو وآبيه ديسكولايت>>خل يجي دورك يامال الوجع*
* وبعدين تشيرطي*
* لاهنتي خيتو وماعليش آمر أن شاء الله*
* وعلى أقل من مهلك>>ترى حاجزه حق الدفعه الجديده* 
*وإذا ماتقدري مو مشكله,,مآ آبي ازحمش خيتو*
* تح ـــيـآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## بلسم لجروح

_مشكوووره حبيبتي كبرياء على_ 
_التوقيع الحلو سلمت يداكِ_ 
_والله يعطيك العافيه_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـــرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
للدُمٍـوٍعُـ إحِـسِـآآسِـ وٍصِـل آلتِـعُـدُيًـل ..؛
أإأمٍـمٍـمٍـمٍـمٍـ أحِـسِـ أنٍـ آلحِـرٍگهُـ مٍـوٍ مٍـحِـتِـرٍفٍـهُـ بُـسِـ هُـذِآ إلليًـ أعُـرٍفٍـ لهُـ هُـعُـ ..
تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..


وٍهُـذِيًـ آلصِــوٍوٍرٍهُـ آلرٍمٍـزٍيًـهُــ ..


تِـحِــيًـآــتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *تسلم يدك يالغلا ع هيك توقيع نآيس ،،،* 
> *مرهـ حبيتــــــــته ،،،* 
> *يعطيك ألف عآفيــــــــهـ ،،،* 
> *لاعدمنآك يالغلا ،،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتووو*



 
*عُــوٍآآآَفٍـيًـ عُـليًـگ آلتِـوٍوٍقِـيًـعُـ ...؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ تِـوٍآجَـدُگـ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ..؛
حِـيًــآآگـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> بصراحه تواقيعك مرره 
> رووووووعه عليكم بالعافيه 
> على التواقيع 
> 
> كبرياء مارديتي على الموضوع طريقة عمل تلوين عمل نموذج نك نيم 
> 
> وآسفه جدآ على الازعاآآآآج



 

*يًــآآهُـلآ وٍغٌــلآ َفٍـيًـگ ..؛وٍلآ إزٍعُــآآجَـ وٍلآ شُـيًـ
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلـتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...
إنٍـ شُـآللهُـ ألحِـيًـنٍـ أرٍوٍحِـ أرٍدُ ..
بُـسِـ لأنٍـوٍ أنٍـشُـغٌـلتِـ شُـوٍيًـآآتِـ هُـنٍـآ .. 
حِـيًـآآگـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ .. 
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مآآآآآآآآني باصيح آبي توقيع*
> 
> *اني بعد,,* 
> *حتى لو بعدين أحجز من الحين آني* 
> *مو مستعجله عليه,,على راحتك يعني*
> *بس آبيه كيوت وحلو وآبيه ديسكولايت>>خل يجي دورك يامال الوجع*
> *وبعدين تشيرطي*
> *لاهنتي خيتو وماعليش آمر أن شاء الله*
> *وعلى أقل من مهلك>>ترى حاجزه حق الدفعه الجديده* 
> ...



 
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يًـآهُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ بُـليًـ مٍـجَـنٍـنٍـيًـنٍـهُـآ بُـآلگشُـتِـهُـ هُـعُـ ...*
*وٍلآيًـهُـمٍـگ إنٍـ شُـآللهُـ بُـعُـدُ َفٍـتِـرٍهُـ يًـوٍمٍـيًـنٍـ أوٍ ثَـلآثَـهُـ ..*
*رٍآآحِـ أَفٍـتِـحِـ مٍـوٍضَـوٍعُـ جَـدُيًـدُ ..* 
*وٍبُـحِـجَـزٍ لگـ آوٍل وٍحِـدُهُـ ..* 
*حِـيًـآآگـ ..*
*ــتِـحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ...*
*ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء**
*

----------


## كبرياء

*يًـآهُــلآ وٍغٌـلآ ...؛*
*عُــوٍآآَفٍـيًـ عُـليًـگ آلتِـوٍوٍقِـيًـعُـ ...* 
*بُـسِـ لآزٍمٍـ تِـحِـطَيًـ آلرٍآآبُـطَ آلمٍـبُـآشُـرٍ للصِـوٍرٍهُـ ..*
*عُــشُـآآنٍـ لآ يًـصِـيًـرٍ صِـغٌـيًـرٍوٍنٍـ گذِآ ..*
*وٍتِـَفٍـضَـليًـ هُـذِآ آلرٍآبُـطَ ..*

*http://up.jro7i.com/get-10-2008-nuww4iof.gif*


*ــتِـحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ...*
*ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *مٍـــرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
> مرحـــــــــــــــباً مليوووون ،،*
> *للدُمٍـوٍعُـ إحِـسِـآآسِـ وٍصِـل آلتِـعُـدُيًـل ..؛*
> *أإأمٍـمٍـمٍـمٍـمٍـ أحِـسِـ أنٍـ آلحِـرٍگهُـ مٍـوٍ مٍـحِـتِـرٍفٍـهُـ بُـسِـ هُـذِآ إلليًـ أعُـرٍفٍـ لهُـ هُـعُـ ..*
> *بـ العكس الحركهـ حلو و نعوميهـ ،،*
> *و هيكـ حلووو كتير ،،*
> *تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..*
> 
> **
> ...





*يعطيكـ ربي ألف الف عااااافيهـ ،،*
*إبداع عاالأخر ،،*
*سلمت يمينكـ ياالـ غلااا ،،*
*بـــــــــاروووح أحطهـ  ،،*
*ما ننحرم منكـ يارب ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف الف عااااافيهـ ،،*
> *إبداع عاالأخر ،،*
> *سلمت يمينكـ ياالـ غلااا ،،*
> *بـــــــــاروووح أحطهـ  ،،*
> *ما ننحرم منكـ يارب ،،*
> *خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
> *للدموع إحساس ،،*[/center]



 

*يًـآهُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ بُـإحِـسِـآسِـوٍ ..
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...؛
وٍآلحِـمٍـدُللهُـ عُـجَـبُـگ ..؛
حِـيًـآآگـ ..
تِـحِـيًــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ..
گبُـرٍيًـآآْء ...
*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

> آلـوٍرٍرٍدُ آلنٍــآآعُـمٍــ ...؛
> وٍصِـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ .. 
> أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..
> وٍأيًـ تِـعُـدُيًـل أوٍ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أگيًـدُ أنٍــآ حِــآضَـرٍهُــ ..
> تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..؛
> 
> 
> *ــتِـحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ...؛
> ــگبُـرٍــيًـآآء*



رووووووووووووووووعهـ ..
تسلم يدك خيتو عاالإبدااع ..
عجبني حلو ونعوم .. ^_^
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه ياالغلا ..
ودمتي بود ..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مشكوره خيتو كبرياء




ويعطيك الف عافيه



التوقيع مرررررررررررررررره عجبني


تسلم ايدك على هالابداع يامبدعه




وتعبناك معانا

----------


## كبرياء

*أإأحِــلىٍ بُـنٍـتِـ زٍعُــلآنٍـهُــ ...؛*
*وٍصِـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ..*
*أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..*
*أيًـ تِـعُـدُيًـل أوٍ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أگيًـدُ أنٍــآآ حِــآآضَـرٍهُــ ...*
*ـتِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ...؛*
 



*ـتِـحِـــيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ...؛*
*ـگبُـرٍــيًـآآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> رووووووووووووووووعهـ ..
> تسلم يدك خيتو عاالإبدااع ..
> عجبني حلو ونعوم .. ^_^
> الله يعطيك الف عاافيه ياالغلا ..
> ودمتي بود ..



 
*يًـآهُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ ...؛
عُــوٍآآَفٍـيًـ عُـليًـگـ آلتِـوٍقِـيًـعُـ ...؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ..؛
حِـيًـآآگـ .. 
ـتِـحِــيًـآآــتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> مشكوره خيتو كبرياء
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*يًــآآهُـلآ وٍغٌــلآ أمٍـوٍوٍلهُــ ..
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ..
وٍلآ تِـعُـبُـ وٍلآ شُـيًـ ..؛
عُـوٍآآَفٍـيًـ عُـليًـگـ ..
حِــيًـآآگـ ..
ـتِـحِــيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍــوٍوٍنٍـيًـ 
وٍصِــل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ...؛
أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..
أيًـ تِـعُـدُيًـيًـل أوٍ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أنٍــآ حِــآضَـرٍهُــ ...
ـتِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..!


آلـبُــآآآَقِـيًـ بُـگــرٍهُــ أنٍـ شُـآللهُـ ...؛
گمٍـلتِـ طَآآَقِـتِـيًـ آليًـوٍمٍـ هُـعُـ ..
تِـحِــيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ .. 
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآآء
*

----------


## MOONY

*يسلمووو ياقلبي من جد حلووو
والكلام الي فيه أحلى
بس أبي صوره رمزيه
خخخ بدت تتشرط
وإذا ممكن تغيري البنت
إلى وحده حزينه
يعنووو هاذي معصبه كأنها بتكفخ
مشكووره  من جديد
تحياتي
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *يسلمووو ياقلبي من جد حلووو**
> والكلام الي فيه أحلى
> بس أبي صوره رمزيه
> خخخ بدت تتشرط
> وإذا ممكن تغيري البنت
> إلى وحده حزينه
> يعنووو هاذي معصبه كأنها بتكفخ
> مشكووره من جديد
> تحياتي
> *



 

*يًـآهُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ ...؛
مٍـنٍـ عُـنٍـوٍنٍـيًـ ..؛
بُـگرٍهُـ إنٍـ شُـآللهُـ أعُـدُلهُــ ..
لآنٍـ آليًـوٍمٍـ گمٍـل مٍـخٍـيًـ هُـعُـ .. 
حِـيًـآآگـ ..
ـتِـحِـيًـآآتِــوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

> *أإأحِــلىٍ بُـنٍـتِـ زٍعُــلآنٍـهُــ ...؛*
> 
> *وٍصِـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ..*
> *أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..*
> *أيًـ تِـعُـدُيًـل أوٍ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أگيًـدُ أنٍــآآ حِــآآضَـرٍهُــ ...*
> *ـتِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ...؛*



 



*يسلموووو كبريآآآآء* 

*بجد يجنن حلو ونعوووووم* 

*تسلم ايدك والله ما تقصري* 

*تحياتي لش*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

آسف خيتو على التاخير << مادري وصلك الرد لو لا !!الموهيم حطيت لك صورتين فوق وباقي صورتين مادري فلافبشوف كم يجو << انتين اختاري منهم  بكيفك بتدمجي بتعفيس بالفرش بسوي ليي الف توقيع!! مومهم انتي وكرممك بس اهم شي يكون التوقيع ابداع دقيقة وبجي النت مادري ويش فيه مخبط<< بعيد المودم ون منت ^_^برب

----------


## كبرياء

*moony* 
*..تِـمٍــ تِـعُـدُيًـل تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ...؛*
*أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگ ..؛*
*أيًـ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ ثَـآنٍـيًـ أنٍــآ حِــآآضَـرٍهُــ ...*
*ـتِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..*
**
*تِـحِــيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *يسلموووو كبريآآآآء* 
> 
> *بجد يجنن حلو ونعوووووم* 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك والله ما تقصري* 
> 
> *تحياتي لش*



 
*يًــآآآهُــلآ وٍغٌــلآآآ ...؛
عُــوٍآآَفٍـيًـ عُـليًـگـ آلـتِـوٍوٍوٍقِـيًـعُـ ...؛
حِـيًــآآگـ ...؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> آسف خيتو على التاخير << مادري وصلك الرد لو لا !!
> 
> 
> الموهيم حطيت لك صورتين فوق وباقي صورتين مادري فلاف
> 
> 
> بشوف كم يجو << انتين اختاري منهم بكيفك بتدمجي بتعفيس بالفرش بسوي ليي الف توقيع!! مومهم انتي وكرممك بس اهم شي يكون التوقيع ابداع 
> 
> 
> ...



 

*شُـدُعُــوٍوٍهُــ أخٍـوٍوٍيًـ ..؛
مٍــآَفٍـيًـ دُـآآعُـيًـ للأسِـَفٍـ ..؛
بُـإنٍـتِـظِآآرٍ صِـوٍرٍگـ ..؛
حِـيًـآآگـ .. 
ـتِـحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

شفتي كيف حضي حتى الصور ما نحطت في المشاركة
بجرب وذا مانفع مافي الا باشر او اقرب وقت ممكن << مواصل واجد لحين مانمت



يلا راويني شطارتك خيتو
بنتظار ابداعك خية

----------


## MOONY

*مشكووره غلاتي
وربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
بس ابيه ملون
ويلي 
مو تزعلي 
مني خيتوو كل اتشرط ومعاه صوره رمزيه**
** وأكون شاكره لكِ
تحياتي  وأسفه من جديد

*

----------


## كبرياء

*moony* 
*نسيت مآ حطيت الصوره الرمزيهـ ..* 
*دقآآآيق وتكون عندكـ ..*
*والتـوووقيع بدور لك صورهـ ثآآنيه ألآ إذآ تبين نفسهآ أقدر ألونهآ كلهآ بلون وآحد* 
*حيـآآآكـ ..*
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*شُـمٍـعُـهُــ آلوٍـآآآدُيًـ ...؛*
*وٍصِـل تِــوٍوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ..؛*
*أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ...*
*وٍأيًـ تِـعُـدُيًـل أوٍ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أنٍــآ حِــآآضَـرٍهُــ ..*
*ــتِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..؛*

**
*ـتِـحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..*
*ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> شفتي كيف حضي حتى الصور ما نحطت في المشاركة
> 
> بجرب وذا مانفع مافي الا باشر او اقرب وقت ممكن << مواصل واجد لحين مانمت
> 
>  
> يلا راويني شطارتك خيتو
> بنتظار ابداعك خية



 

*حِــآآآضَـرٍيًـنٍـ أخٍــــوٍوٍوٍيًـ ...؛
جَــــآآرٍيًـ عُـمٍـلهُــ ..؛
تِـحِــيًـآـــتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## MOONY

> *moony* 
> *نسيت مآ حطيت الصوره الرمزيهـ ..* 
> *دقآآآيق وتكون عندكـ ..*
> *والتـوووقيع بدور لك صورهـ ثآآنيه ألآ إذآ تبين نفسهآ أقدر ألونهآ كلهآ بلون وآحد* 
> *حيـآآآكـ ..*
> *كبريآء*






*هلا خيتووو عادي نفس الصوره لا تكلفين على حالك

وعلى النسيان عادي من كثر الطلبات الواحد ينسى
تحياتي
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *هلا خيتووو عادي نفس الصوره لا تكلفين على حالك**
> 
> وعلى النسيان عادي من كثر الطلبات الواحد ينسى
> تحياتي
> *



 

*يًــآآآهُــلآ وٍغٌــلآ ...؛
عُـدُلتِـ تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ... 
تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..!


وٍهُـذِيًـ آلصِـوٍرٍهُـ آلرٍمٍـزٍيًـهُــ ...؛


 
ـتِـحِـيًــآــتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*آلنٍـــآآرٍيًـ ..؛
وٍصِــــل تِـــوٍوٍوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ...
وٍجَـــآآهُـزٍهُــ لأيًـ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أوٍ تِـعُـدُيًـل ..؛
أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..؛
ـتِـَفٍـضَـل ..



ـتِـحِـيًــآــتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء

*

----------


## MOONY

> *يًــآآآهُــلآ وٍغٌــلآ ...؛
> عُـدُلتِـ تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ... 
> تِـَفٍـضَـليًـ ..!
> 
> 
> وٍهُـذِيًـ آلصِـوٍرٍهُـ آلرٍمٍـزٍيًـهُــ ...؛
> 
> 
>  
> ...






* ألف شكر حبيبتي
وتسلم هاليدين
عالتوقيع الحلوو
تحياتي
*

----------


## كبرياء

> * ألف شكر حبيبتي**
> وتسلم هاليدين
> عالتوقيع الحلوو
> تحياتي
> *



 
*يًـآهُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ ..؛
عُــوٍآآآَفٍـيًـ عُـليًـگـ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووووو خيتووو على التوقيع
مرة يجنن روعة
سلمت يداتك تعبناك
لك الاجر والثواب
قضى الله حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلمووووووو خيتووو على التوقيع
> 
> مرة يجنن روعة
> سلمت يداتك تعبناك
> لك الاجر والثواب
> قضى الله حوائجك يارب
> موفقة لكل خير
> تحياتوووو
> 
> شمعة الوادي



 
*يًــآآهُـلآ وٍغٌــلآآإ؛؛..
عُــوٍآآَفٍـيًـ عُـليًـگ ..؛
حِـيًــآآگـ ..؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ...
گبُـرٍيًــآء
*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

اني اخر وحده تتطلب توفيع يمكن 
جايه متأخرة بعد ههههههههههههه
خيتي وعزيزتي كبرياء ماعليك كلافة ادا تقدرين تسوين لي توقيع
 وادا ماتقدرين يشرفني اني طلبت منك بس 
انا كل مايسوو لي توقيع مسكين الادارة تحدفة هههههه بيني وبينهم عداوه يمكن 
ادري هدرت واجد 
بس ماعليه 
تقبلي احترامي

----------


## كبرياء

> اني اخر وحده تتطلب توفيع يمكن 
> 
> جايه متأخرة بعد ههههههههههههه
> خيتي وعزيزتي كبرياء ماعليك كلافة ادا تقدرين تسوين لي توقيع
> وادا ماتقدرين يشرفني اني طلبت منك بس 
> انا كل مايسوو لي توقيع مسكين الادارة تحدفة هههههه بيني وبينهم عداوه يمكن 
> ادري هدرت واجد 
> بس ماعليه 
> 
> تقبلي احترامي



 

*يًـؤيًـؤ إلآ مٍـتِـأخٍـرٍهُـ گثَـيًـرٍ وٍ أگتِـمٍـلوٍ آلعُــشُـرٍهُـ ..؛
وٍلآ يًـهُـمٍـگـ ...؛ :)
أنٍــآ بُـرٍيًـحِـ بُـسِـ يًـوٍمٍـيًـنٍـ ..؛
وٍبُـَفٍـتِـحِـ مٍـوٍضَـوٍعُـ جَـدُيًـدُ ..؛
وٍرٍآحِـ أحِـجَـزٍ لگ ثَـآنٍـيًـ وٍحِـدُهُـ مٍـعُـ لوٍفٍـليًـ ..؛
حِـيًـآگـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*كبراياء قلتي بعد يومين بتفتحي موضوع جديد* 

*اني بعد جيت متاخره كفاريييييييي*

*احجزي الي في موضوعش الجديد اوك وعذوقك طبعا تعرفيني اموت في شي بنفسجي* 

*وتسلمي مقدما يعني بحاول كل يوم ادخل عشان اشوف كان فتح موضوعك*

*عشان لااجي متاخره بس حجزت ها كبريائوو*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## كبرياء

> *كبراياء قلتي بعد يومين بتفتحي موضوع جديد* 
> 
> *اني بعد جيت متاخره كفاريييييييي* 
> *احجزي الي في موضوعش الجديد اوك وعذوقك طبعا تعرفيني اموت في شي بنفسجي*  
> *وتسلمي مقدما يعني بحاول كل يوم ادخل عشان اشوف كان فتح موضوعك* 
> *عشان لااجي متاخره بس حجزت ها كبريائوو* 
> *موفقين* 
> 
> *,,,*



 
*هههههههه ان شآلله من عنوني ..* 
*حآآضرين ..* 
*حيآآك* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو خيتو  على التوقيع الاكثر من  زآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآحف

حلو ماعليه اي كلام مشكورة ماقصرتي
عندي طلب فاني اذا ماعليك امر
ابي تسوي ليي بالصور ال
ـ

توقيع فاني << ابغا الاولي
او صورة شخصية جاحفة
>> اذا تقدري سوي
وذا ماتقدري خلاص مشكورة
 ورحمة الله والديك ماقصرتي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مراحب خيتو
اكيد بتقولى متاخرة بس تعرفى شهر اللة والعيد
ابغى توقيع من يدش الحلوة وحلو مثلك
بدا التشرط
ابغى صورة حلوة وبعيدة عن اسمى لان كل مرة تنحط لى صورة مريم من المسلسل ابغى اغير اكيد بجنن لكن اتحملينى
تحياتى لك حبيبتى وتسلم الانامل الحلوة
اختك مريووووووووومة

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلمو خيتو على التوقيع الاكثر من زآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآحف
> 
> حلو ماعليه اي كلام مشكورة ماقصرتي
> عندي طلب فاني اذا ماعليك امر
> ابي تسوي ليي بالصور ال
> ـ 
> توقيع فاني << ابغا الاولي
> او صورة شخصية جاحفة
> >> اذا تقدري سوي
> ...



 

*أإأمٍـمٍـمٍـمٍـ َقِـصِـدُگ أسِـوٍيًـ بُـهُـذِيًـ آلصِـوٍرٍهُــ تِـوٍقِـيًـعُـ وٍصِـوٍرٍهُـ رٍمٍـزٍيًـهُـ ؟! صِـحِـ ..
طَيًـبُـ أخٍـوٍوٍيًـ حِــآآضَـرٍهُــ ..؛
آلليًـلهُــ يًـگوٍنٍـ عُـنٍـدُگـ أنٍـ شُـآللهُـ ..؛
سِـيًـ يًـوٍ ..
گبُـرٍيًـآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> مراحب خيتو
> اكيد بتقولى متاخرة بس تعرفى شهر اللة والعيد
> ابغى توقيع من يدش الحلوة وحلو مثلك
> بدا التشرط
> ابغى صورة حلوة وبعيدة عن اسمى لان كل مرة تنحط لى صورة مريم من المسلسل ابغى اغير اكيد بجنن لكن اتحملينى
> تحياتى لك حبيبتى وتسلم الانامل الحلوة
> اختك مريووووووووومة



 

*إنٍـ شُـآللهُـ بُـگرٍهُـ أوٍ آلليًـلهُــ أَفٍـتِـحِـ مٍـوٍضَـوٍعُـ جَـدُيًـدُ ..؛
وٍأحِـجَـزٍ لگـ طَلبُـگـ ...؛ 
بُـسِـ أبُـيًـگ تِـصِـبُـرٍيًـنٍـ شُـوٍيًـآتِـ ..؛
حِـيًـآآگـ ..
گبُـرٍيًـآء
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*غاليتي كبرياء..* 
*عن نفسي ..*
*لم افتح أبواب صفحتك لاطلب منكِ توقيع..* 
*ولكن..*
*جئتُ..* 
*أُهنئكِ على هذا القلب الطاهر..*
*ذاك القلب الذي يحب أن يدخل الفرح دوماً..*
*إلى قلوب أخوانه ...* 

*أسعد الله أيامكِ.. بكل خير..*
*وقضى حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة..* 
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*دمتي بطهر قلبكِ ونقاء روحكِ..*


*مجهودكِ متميز دوماً..*
*تستحقي جُل الشكر..*
*وتستحقي تقييم..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل ..*

----------


## مضراوي

*اريد تووقيع اذا ممكن*

----------


## كبرياء

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *غاليتي كبرياء..* 
> *عن نفسي ..*
> *لم افتح أبواب صفحتك لاطلب منكِ توقيع..* 
> *ولكن..*
> *جئتُ..* 
> *أُهنئكِ على هذا القلب الطاهر..*
> ...



 


 :embarrest: *مٍــرٍآآحِـبُـ ...؛
هُــلآ وٍغٌــلآ دُمٍـوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلتِـوٍآجَـدُ آلرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...؛
تِـسِـلمٍـيًـنٍـ عُـلىٍ آلتِـَقِـيًـيًـمٍـ ...؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
حِـيًــآآگـ ...؛
ــتِـحِـيًــآآـتِــوٍوٍ ..
ـــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *اريد تووقيع اذا ممكن*



*عُــذِرٍآ أخٍـوٍيًـ ... 

مٍــآ أَقِـدُرٍ لآنٍـوٍوٍ وٍصِـلتِـوٍ 10 .. 

آلجَـآيًـآتِـ أگثَـرٍ أنٍـ شُـآللهُـ .. 

حِـيًـآگـ .. 

گبُـرٍيًـآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍــــرٍآآآحِـبُـ ...,
آلنٍـــآآرٍيًـ وٍصِـل تِــوٍوٍقِـيًـعُـگـ ...؛
أتِـمٍـــنٍـىٍ أنٍـوٍ يًـعُـجَـبُـگـ ..
أيًـ تِـعُـدُيًـل أوٍ تِـغٌـيًـيًـرٍ أنٍــآ حِــآآضَـرٍهُـ .. 
تِـَفٍـضَـل ..,


وٍآلـصِـــوٍوٍرٍهُــ آلرٍمٍـزٍيًـهُــ ...؛


تِــحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة وماقصرتي يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
اختي والله متفشل وياك وحس روحي تعبتك
بس عندي شي بسيط مابي اثقل عليك وذا ماتقدري خلاص
الدوائر الي في التوقيع احس ماليهم لزمة >> بس اذا تشوفيهم انهم عدل خليهم
قابل بذوقك على اي حال ^_^

----------


## كبرياء

*أإأممم الحركه اللي فيه عـآآجبتني ..* 
*بس دآآمهـآ مو عـآجبتك شلتهـآ ..* 
*تفضل ..* 
**


*حيآك ربي ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اسمحي لييي خيتو تعبتك معاي وايد
مشكورة وماقصرتي
رحم الله والديك
ربي يوفقك لكل خير
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## كبرياء

*عوآفي عليك أخووي ..* 
*حيآآكـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## أموله

ابي توقيــــع علــــى كيفكـــ  :in_love:  


||||| أ موله|||||

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

خييييوووووو جا دوري اني ماعندي توقيع
حذفوه الاداره ههههههههههه
ادا ماعليك كلافة توقيع على دوقك الحلو 
كل الشكر لك

----------


## كبرياء

حـآآضرين وآلله حبكـ ملكنـي ..!
أنـآ كنت نـآويه أسوي بالطلبآت اللي طلبوآ بعد العشرهـ .. 
و بديت بـ حبه رمآن ... 
يآليت تصبري علي شوي ومآ يكون خـآطرك إلآ طيب ..!

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يعطيك العافية اختي كبرياء
وكل الشكر والاحترام لك 
لاعدمنا منك يارب

----------


## النور الالهي

اذا ماعليك امر ممكن اطلب منك توقع على ذوقك بصراحه تواقيعك تجنن تسلمي عليهم

----------

